# craftsman leaf blower piston



## dummy01 (Oct 7, 2010)

replacing piston on leaf blower. The arrow on the underside of the piston must point in a certain direction. 
It can either point towards the flywheel or away from the flywheel because of its position on the connecting rod? It cannot point towards the exhaust port, which is what most articles I've found state. Can anyone advise me? Thanks. The model number is 358.794770


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Usually the arrow points toward the flywheel, at least it's been that way on some 4-stroke units I've done that had the arrow in-line with the wrist pin. I'm offering an expert opinion, not stating a known fact as we don't replace pistons on box-store products usually except perhaps as a warranty, as is not cost-effective with an $80 hr. shop labor rate. It's a Poulan unit, perhaps you can track it down that way, but Poulan was bought by EHP (Electrolux Home Products, aka Husqvarna), and older product may not be supported.


----------



## dummy01 (Oct 7, 2010)

*piston position on Craftsman blower*

I had read that the arrow is to be towards the flywheel also. I just wanted expert validation. I will put it in that way and let you know. Thanks for the info.


----------

